# New girls



## JayRo626 (Jun 1, 2015)

So, I went in to the pet store today for hamster food... They had gotten their new shipment in yesterday, and I glanced in and wasn't too impressed at first... Until I saw a little black merle girl. Then I saw a poorly banded sable. Then I saw an argente angora/longhaired(Which are actually hard to find here.) And I caved, and got the three. All females. Around here there are NO breeders within about two hours, other than feeder breeders with all albinos, so pet store stock is really the only. Since I just breed for pet quality, I'm fine as far as type and quality markings, fur etc goes, and I do make sure that the mice don't have any obvious illnesses. Long hairs and angora are actually pretty rare here. Really, anything other than standard colored pieds(Black, argente, maybe agouti or blue. lots of brindle.) albinos and maybe some random tans. I have never seen a merle before in person though, so that made me quite excited.


----------

